# BGA treatment without a filter?



## icharus (Jun 21, 2007)

Would it be a bad idea to treat the BGA in my tank with Maracyn without my filter? I've already taken out all my fish and put them in another tank. I figured this way my biowheel wouldn't be affected by the treatment.. but maybe the Maracyn won't circulate as well?:noidea:


----------



## _chicken_ (Oct 7, 2007)

I recently used Maracyn to treat BGA, and it seemed to have no ill effect on the biofilter. So removing the filter may not be necessary.

I do wonder how well the Maracyn would circulate without the filter. And since poor circulation is often implicated in BGA outbreaks, that makes me think it may not be a good idea to remove the filter.


----------

